# Lightroom plug-in for Gallery (your photos on your web site).



## Cowboy (Jul 6, 2011)

I have been using a Lightroom plug-in for Gallery for some time, and while there were a number of problems with I kept trying to make it work because I thought it was the only game in town. I kept checking back to the plug-in authors web site and since the end of last year it seemed that the development of the plug-in I was using had been abondonded. I was looking around the other day and I came upon a new plug-in authored by someone at alloyphoto. This is not a free plug-in but since I was desperate I emptied my piggy bank and bought the plug-in for $15. Much to my surprise it worked great. It will publish titles and captions and retains the position of the published photos in Gallery through multiple updates. If you have been maintaining your Gallery web site manually it will download your album structure, associate the the photos on your web site with your Lightroom catalog without you having to rebuild the whole Gallery album from the Lightroom end. They have a lot of other Lightroom plug-ins but this is the only one that I have personal experience with, but after the problems I had with my first Gallery plug-in I had to pass this on. No I don't get a cut!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Cowboy, welcome to the forum!  I'm glad to hear you've been able to find something that's working well for you.


----------

